# HOe or HOm



## metroman (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi,
I am thinking about building a narrow gauge layout, but undecided on HOe or HOm. I was thinking of building an Austrian narrow gauge layout, and I think that, that would mean going for HOe, but at the moment, I am looking for some advice in this. Thanks
regards
Martin


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

HOe is the European eqivalent of what Americans know by the name of HOn30 or HOn2.5. The American names indicate that the real-life gauge of the rails is 30 inches or 2.5 feet. In practice any gauge close to those figures falls into this category. This gauge uses 9mm N scale track, though I'd guess there are probably rivet counters who don't like the out-of-scale ties and make their own. Here's a source for information on HOn30.
http://www.hon30.org/gettingstarted.html

HOm, as you know, models meter gauge. In the U.S. we don't have meter gauge, but we did have a bit of 3 foot gauge. The American standard for this is HOn3. This gauge uses 12mm TT scale track. As TT scale is only popular in Eastern Europe (and at my house in Los Angeles) TT scale track isn't available from quite as many sources. If you are in Australia, as I'm guessing, you might look into the availability of track and switches (points) for HOm before making your decision. Here's an American dealer who specializes in HOn3:
http://www.narrowgaugecolorado.com/?name=Home


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh my goodness Lownen, I just read your post and I thought I was reading a foreign language... I never knew about all this HOe and HOm stuff


----------



## metroman (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Lownen,
I am actually in the UK. South Tyneside is in the North East of England. From what I have heard and looked at online, I think that HOe will be the best way to go with narrow gauge. Thanks.
Regards
Martin


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Oh my goodness Lownen, I just read your post and I thought I was reading a foreign language... I never knew about all this HOe and HOm stuff


Then you'll be interested to know that Bachmann offers On30 products; O scale trains based on 30 inch gauge prototypes. They run on HO track. This makes B'mann the only major manufacturer I know of that offers narrow gauge products. They even offer Peco track in 16.5mm with prototypical ties for O scale. I wonder if Josh is selling this stuff.


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

metroman said:


> Hi Lownen,
> I am actually in the UK. South Tyneside is in the North East of England. From what I have heard and looked at online, I think that HOe will be the best way to go with narrow gauge. Thanks.
> Regards
> Martin


Glad if I was of any help. I misread your original post; I thought you said Australian, not Austrian. 

I'm confident that you'll be able to find a good assortment of Austrian and German prototypes in HOe.


----------



## metroman (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi,
Opps! I thought that you thought I was in Australia. No,I was planning on building an Austrian narrow gauge. I think that Roco have a good selection of stock, and some quite good digital starter sets. thanks
Regards
martin


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

We carry ONn30 which runs on HO track and HOn30 which runs on N scale track. I'm actually getting ready to model a little mining train in HOn30. I found these really cool mine shafts that are fully detailed that you can run HOn3 mine cars through. I just couldn't resist. Whole thing will be about 48" by 6" deep and 20" high. I'm going to mount it in a shadow box. Fun, fun, fun!

I think I'll pull the drive mechanism out of a bachman cable car, and try to rig something together so that I can have self powered mining cars.


----------



## metroman (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi all,
I have just ordered the Roco HOe 31021 Digital Steam Starter Set, so thats me with HOe. Thanks for the help, although I may still need some help with narrow gauge.
Regards
Martin


----------



## Alan Wood (Feb 20, 2009)

Lownen said:


> HOe is the European eqivalent of what Americans know by the name of HOn30 or HOn2.5. The American names indicate that the real-life gauge of the rails is 30 inches or 2.5 feet. In practice any gauge close to those figures falls into this category. This gauge uses 9mm N scale track, though I'd guess there are probably rivet counters who don't like the out-of-scale ties and make their own. Here's a source for information on HOn30.
> http://www.hon30.org/gettingstarted.html
> 
> HOm, as you know, models meter gauge. In the U.S. we don't have meter gauge, but we did have a bit of 3 foot gauge. The American standard for this is HOn3. This gauge uses 12mm TT scale track. As TT scale is only popular in Eastern Europe (and at my house in Los Angeles) TT scale track isn't available from quite as many sources. If you are in Australia, as I'm guessing, you might look into the availability of track and switches (points) for HOm before making your decision. Here's an American dealer who specializes in HOn3:
> http://www.narrowgaugecolorado.com/?name=Home


I'm new to this forum and I'm already feeling sorry for all the readers who are getting duff information from subscribers. I had hoped I was going to benefit from others with more experience than me, but HOn3 does NOT run on 12 mm TT track, it runs on 10.5 mm track and at the moment Shinohara are not very forthcoming with it. A No. 4 RH turnout will be available in September but I have about 11 No. 6 RH and LH on back order through Walthers and thy have no idea when they will be available. Rolling stock manufacturers such as Blackstone Models have spoken to track manufacturers and will consider making it themselves if supply does not improve, but I hate to think what the cost will be. If you haven't decided yet I would model HOm as the track is more readily available. I'm committed to modelling Colorado so I guess I'll just have to wait to complete the layout! Best of luck.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Alan Wood said:


> I'm new to this forum and I'm already feeling sorry for all the readers who are getting duff information from subscribers. I had hoped I was going to benefit from others with more experience than me, but HOn3 does NOT run on 12 mm TT track, it runs on 10.5 mm track and at the moment Shinohara are not very forthcoming with it.


After reading Lownen's post I think he was trying to say that HOm ran on 12mm track, but yes, the way it was written is a little confusing...


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Alan Wood said:


> I'm new to this forum and I'm already feeling sorry for all the readers who are getting duff information from subscribers. I had hoped I was going to benefit from others with more experience than me, but HOn3 does NOT run on 12 mm TT track, it runs on 10.5 mm track and at the moment Shinohara are not very forthcoming with it. A No. 4 RH turnout will be available in September but I have about 11 No. 6 RH and LH on back order through Walthers and thy have no idea when they will be available. Rolling stock manufacturers such as Blackstone Models have spoken to track manufacturers and will consider making it themselves if supply does not improve, but I hate to think what the cost will be. If you haven't decided yet I would model HOm as the track is more readily available. I'm committed to modelling Colorado so I guess I'll just have to wait to complete the layout! Best of luck.


One could forge ahead and build one's own switches. I've been to many shows where "how-to's" were given on the subject of hand-laying track and building switches. That's how the "real railroads" do it.

Bob


----------



## trumms (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Lownen,
My goodness me, I live in Australia (Tasmania) and I have a layout of HOm - probably the only one in Australia ! It is Swiss scenery. 
Tony.


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

ahh good to see some other aussies (@trumms)
i wanna build some miniing hoe/hon30 into a regular ho layout


----------



## Richard C (May 23, 2012)

Get real, lay your own track.


----------

